# Butikoferi Tilapia Diet



## Ihave1fish (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello all! I look forward to harvesting all of the wonderful information you all can provide.

I am the proud owner of ONE Butikoferi Tilapia. Yeah he's a jerk, and a murderer, but he is a beautiful fish! I want to say he/she (I have no idea) is about 2 1/2, 3 years give or take. 7-8 maybe 9 inches lol.. I have him/her in a 125g tank with a fluval FX5 for filtration and 2 eheim heaters (exact model unknown).

I am really here because I cannot find a legitimate web page that has this species of fish listed with a fair amount of detail. I have searched high and low for information on this fish and cannot find anything.. So I am turning to you good people for help. My main question is concerning the species diet. Currently I am feeding him these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00025 ... UTF8&psc=1. He absolutely loves them! Although at times I will notice that he seems a tad bit disinterested.

So I am wondering, If anyone else has any other information on the species I have listed. Would you be so kind as to tell me a little about how you care for your butikoferi tilapia as far as diet is concerned? I have not tried anything live, but willing.

If I have left anything out please feel free to ask me! I do work weird hours so I apologize in advance if I lack a response after several hours. Thank you and enjoy your week everyone! Monday is over!!


----------



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

hey buddy

Feed the Buttikoferi Cichlid a variety of both meaty and vegetable-based foods. Live 
foods should be offered such as brine shrimp, earthworms and mosquito larvae. A quality 
flake and tablet food containing vegetable matter should also be included in their diet.

hope this helps


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

In nature they follow hippos around and eat their feces. So in that spirit, any pellet should work.


----------

